# Setting up full house audio



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

I would like to run speakers to 4 rooms in the upstairs part of this home. I want to be able to use a single amp, and run wires through the attic. I am looking for suggestions on what speakers to use that are a good value price along with an amp to run them, plus possibly two more. I am assuming 1 speaker per room unless that would not sound very good then assume two instead. Any suggestions or favorites? In addition, I would probably be using a computer as the media source to play through the amp.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!  You should use two speakers per room if possible; you can also buy a single speaker that is designed to reproduce stereo sound like this one. 

You will need a speaker selector, and I'd get one with impedance protection. Can you give us an idea as to your budget, where the speakers will be located and associated equipment?


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

Yikes that is an expensive speaker! Sure here's some extra information.

My budget : Probably $600, $150 give or take. I'd like that to include the CL3 Audio wire, but it doesn't necessarily have to. I figured I would need two speakers per room, but wondered if one sounded decent. 

The rooms I would like to have speakers in are - the Kitchen, ceiling or top wall mounted, office, bathroom, and bedroom. All ceiling or just as high up on the walls as possible. The bathroom one would probably need to be an outdoor version or something since the humidity from shower.

I forgot to mention I would also like sound in the living room (of course). My plans were to put sorround sound in the living room, but I would like it to also be able to stream what all of the other rooms are. So in this case, maybe assume 5* rooms instead of 4, where I would just have the surround sound PLUS two speakers that are running off of the audio amp for the household. I would really like to be able to crank the system up without it clipping...but with the price I want to pay that may not be very fair?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

It's going to be difficult to buy an AVR, speaker selector, speakers for 4 rooms AND a HT set-up for ~$600. I'd "skimp" on the speakers for the other rooms* and concentrate my resources on the HT set-up (AVR and 5.1 system) if it were me. 

BTW-the "stereo" speaker in the link that I provided was just an example of one speaker that can reproduce both channels of sound. They are not perfect, and two speakers will provide better sound, but speakers in other rooms are usually just for background sound; you can get-away with being frugal in these areas. 

Do you have pics of the room(s) so we can get an idea as to where to place the speakers?

*An even better idea would be to add higher quality speakers as you can afford it. You can still save some money in the other rooms and concentrate resources (aka $) in the main HT room.


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

No pictures available...probably not for quite a while either. I am willing to buy speakers as I go, so if I said just two rooms for now with wire ran to the rest waiting for speakers sound better? That means 4 speakers plus whatever else you folks think will be needed for around $700


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you going to do the HT set-up with the first set of speakers?


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

Not quite sure what you mean by that, but ideally I would purchase what is best for this situation in the future...so I would be getting four speakers for two rooms, running wire to them but also all of the other desired room locations. I would purchase the rest of the speakers down the road if they are astronomically priced or push me over my budget after getting the amp and controllers...


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you looked into Sonos, it's a wireless music system. You could get a couple of connect amps and wire your speakers to them. It will give you independent control for streaming music to each amp with a phone app.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

csweep44 said:


> Have you looked into Sonos, it's a wireless music system. You could get a couple of connect amps and wire your speakers to them. It will give you independent control for streaming music to each amp with a phone app.


Sonos is a great option and gives you flexibility in your zones. That said...

I would get a zone amp if you don't go the sonos route. Speaker selectors very negatively impact sound quality and will cause your amp to run much hotter then it should. In a pinch they work but you're killing your electronics going this route. 

Niles makes very good zone amps as does and russound. They cost more but are the right way to go. You can add in-wall volume control in each room between the speakers and the amp.


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

I am actually very familiar with Sonos. I set up and wired a 14 speaker sonos system. I did not make any purchasing options, I just had the hardware and started wiring and such after I got the hardware. I would go with it, but it is originally high priced, and the technology is locked into sonos operating system...which may or may not work 30-40 years from now. I think using a computer hookup will prove to be more versatile as I could play anything and everything related to audio. I was not aware that speaker selectors changed quality, then again I didn't really know about them either. 

Could you possibly provide some links to these zone amps you are talking about? Maybe suggest what ohms of speakers, what watts, and what wattage of an amp?

I was thinking that 30-80 RMS watt speakers would be nice, I understand they may be pricey.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

CTSNicholas said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by that, but ideally I would purchase what is best for this situation in the future...so I would be getting four speakers for two rooms, running wire to them but also all of the other desired room locations. I would purchase the rest of the speakers down the road if they are astronomically priced or push me over my budget after getting the amp and controllers...


Sorry I was not clear; I'm curious if you plan on doing a HT (*H*ome *T*heater-->surround sound) set-up, too. If so, I'd invest most of the money in the main/HT system, and -if possible- do it first. :hsd:

I don't have a lot of experience with Sonos, but the few I've done have been impressive. I've installed A LOT of Niles products; they make quality products...especially for multi-room applications. :TT


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/KTHSP126--Cei...r_1_149?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1347159454&sr=1-149


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

I will do surround sound in the main one room later on. For now I want to get the whole house running with speakers. That's why I am looking for suggestions as far as speakers, amps, and selector or what ever would replace that instead.


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

Any other links or ideas aside from that ceiling install kit?:dontknow: I don't want to mount in the ceiling as there will be insulation problems...Just right next to it.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

There are _a lot_ of options; you could do in-walls or bracket mounted mini-monitors. I all depends on your room, budget, preferences and the all important WAF.

I would suggest checking various sites like Part Express, Amazon, etc. to find what you like. Look around and let us know what catches your eye (so to speak).


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay - I will put some parts together and ask for input. I probably will open a new thread when that time comes around. Thanks for the previous suggestions!


----------

